# My dog is growing up...



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

Gypsy’s first birthday

Thanksgiving has come and gone and so has my GSD’s first year. It’s a bitter sweet occasion for me because she seems to have grown up over night. She hasn’t bitten for days now and it worried me at first I thought something was wrong with her. She works on the leash and in her pen like a show dog and heels although not perfect yet, almost. 

I miss my little terror and love the dog she turned into at the same time. I love seeing her lie about but miss her running and bighting every thing in sight. I’m ashamed of being so tough on her at times now that she’s growing up. She’s becoming the great friend I knew in my heart she would and I’m looking forward to having her in my life for as long as god allows. 

Gypsy and I have a lot of work left to do but I can see it’s going to be a pleasure especially now that we have bonded. I got her when she was just eight weeks old expecting her to grow into the dog I saw in my mind. Instead Gypsy rocked my world; she bit me when I tried to pet her she bit me when I took away things she wasn’t allowed to have. We had a bloody battle over the lever on the side of my easy chair I did the bleeding. She bit when I snapped the leash on her collar. She bit me every time I entered her run or put her in her create or took away the cat food. And some times she would run up and grab a leg and shake her head sinking her baby teeth as deep as they would go in my ankle.

Gypsy weighed fifty pounds when she turned five months old and felt like a fright train on the end of her leash. She pulled and I pulled, I tried every thing but she would put her nose to the ground and do her best to drag me along the trail she wanted to follow. 

I kept at it and she learned her commands voice and hand. I searched the internet over for dog training info and found I like the treats and toys approach best. Like the dummy I am I just introduced the treats every time Gypsy did something I wanted. I learned about different methods of enticing her with toys and started to ask her to do stuff before I would throw her Frisbee or ball. 

At a year old Gypsy is nothing like the dog of my dreams she isn’t even close to what I had in mind when I got her, she is so much more and continues to surprise me daily with her intelligence, abilities and desire to please. 

Too all the first time G.S.D. puppy owners out there that are ready to kill their little fur ball with sharp baby teeth and needle sharp claws I envy you your sleepless nights and bloody fights and every time you give chase to save a book from certain destruction or fill a hole in the yard try and remember it’s a small price to pay for the life long companionship and devotion you are about to receive from this wonderful dog called a G.S.D…


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great birthday present to Gypsy! And a wonderful reminder to all of us...Happy Birthday pretty girl


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww she's so pretty. My boy is 5 months old and i'm dealing with everything you miss


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gypsy! You are a beautiful girl!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nicely said. Gypsy is a pretty girl.


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gypsy. Thanks for the reminder that the pups do grow up. I have to tell myself that every time my stinkers tear something up or do something goofy.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gypsy! You're a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty girl. And my how fast they do grow.


----------



## blt88 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful GSD!!


----------

